
Ask HN: Is Kubernetes the New Computer? - zubairq
Maybe we should be treating Kubernetes as he new IBM PC and designing cross platform Kubernetes operating systems or apps?
======
madhadron
No. Kubernetes is a complicated piece of orchestration software that codifies
some of the techniques giant tech companies like Google and Facebook have
developed to work at their scale.

Under the hood you still have to configure and manage the actual computers and
their operating systems, which means you're also running Chef, Puppet, or the
like. You need to have a pretty big engineering organization (handwavingly,
the few hundred engineer range) before it makes sense to run both the config
manager and Kubernetes.

Managed Kubernetes may change this equation for you if you're going that
route.

~~~
zubairq
So what is your opinion of this article?
[https://thenewstack.io/kubecon-2018-kubernetes-is-the-new-
os...](https://thenewstack.io/kubecon-2018-kubernetes-is-the-new-os-so-what/)

~~~
madhadron
It's an ad from a conference about Kubernetes.

~~~
zubairq
But I guess you don't always need to configure the systems underneath, if you
buy Kubernetes as a service from Google or Amazon, is that correct?

~~~
madhadron
Yes, and if you buy managed databases as a service you don't have to do your
own backups (though you probably should copy their backups offsite on a
regular schedule).

That doesn't mean you should regard k8s as the new OS. If you wanted to go
that route, the relevant things to look at are Inferno, Plan 9, and clustered
VMS.

~~~
zubairq
Ok thanks, I'll check out Inferno, Plan 9, and clustered VMS then, if they are
the future of IT world

------
rumanator
Kubernetes might not be the new IBM PC, but it is in fact the new platform
that is the de facto standard to deploy and manage web services and the
infrastructure used to run them. There's no way around it, and that's good
thing.

~~~
zubairq
Well since most new apps are web services and kubernetes is the standard then
shouldn’t we be treating it as the new OS later?

